# Preise für Lizenzen



## Lenzibald (15. Mai 2004)

Servus. Möchte mal eure Meinug zu den Preisen für Fischereilizenzen hören. Schön langsam werdens mit den Preisen echt unverschämt. Der Salmsee wo ich voriges Jahr angeln war ist von 150 auf 200Teuros raufgegangen. Ich glaube die Spinnen a bissl. Werd mir heuer das Mitterwasser zulegen das kostet 30 und ich darf fischen so oft und solange ich will, und Fische sind auch genug drinnen. Nur die Seen werden immer teurer und immer mehr Beschränkungen.


----------



## luigi (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

hallo lenzibald,
deine klage ist angesichts der unverschämten erhöhung zwar verständlich, aber solange tageslizenzen um 100 <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=euro&v=52&src=zon">euro</a> und mehr angeboten und verkauft werden, auch wieder relativ.
letztlich regelt der markt den erzielbaren preis. und im zweifelsfall finde ich es noch besser, wenn viele gewässer zwar teuer, aber jedem zugänglich sind, als wenn es alles nur über private beziehungen läuft. (wobei sich dieses argument wieder ganz anders darstellt, wenn man einmal das glück hat, an ein gehütetes privatgewässer mit geringem befischungsdruck gehen zu dürfen...) 
gottseidank gibt´s ja noch vereine (wie z.b. den vöaf), die bei ihrer preisgestaltung ein soziales gewissen erkennen lassen. die ideallösung, geringen befischungsdruck, hohe bestandsqualität und niedrige preise zu kombinieren wird es ein einem land mit sooo vielen fischern und sooo wenig gewässern leider nicht geben.
herzliche grüße von einem, der auch oft tiefer in seine tasche greift, als ihm lieb ist...
luigi


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Servus. @Luigi mir gehts ja nicht darum das ich massenhaft Fische mitnehmen will. Nur immer teurer werden und immer mehr Verbote passt nicht zusammen find ich. Da nehmens mit den Lizenzen ein Schweinegeld ein und dann setzens ein paar Tschechische Karpfen rein. Hecht Zander Schleien sind ihnen als Besatzfische wahrscheinlich zu Teuer. Am Salmsee habens seit 15 Jahen keinen einzigen Raubfisch gesetzt. Ok Verdienen will jeder aber nicht unverschämt werden meine ich. Da habens in Deutschland ja ein Paradies nen kleinen Vereinsbeitrag und zig Gewässer befischen dürfen. Ich wandere aus das wirds werden.


----------



## gismowolf (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Servus Lenzibald!
Der Teuro hat auch bei den Lizenzpreisen Einzug gehalten.Bei mir gab`s heuer für die Kombilizenz Traun + Ager auch eine Steigerung von € 53.00!Der Lizenpreis für die Antiesen blieb heuer gleich,ist aber im Vorjahr um €50.00 erhöht worden!
Aber der Preis richtet sich leider nach Angebot und Nachfrage und bei 60.000 amtlichen
Fischerkarten in O.Ö.nehme ich an,daß 20-25% Jahreslizenznehmer sind und die anderen 
Tageskarten-und Urlaubsfischer.Davon werden ca.1000-1500 ein eigenes Pachtgewässer haben.Dadurch,daß die meisten Fischgewässer in Privatbesitz sind,ist der Preis natürlich höher als in Deutschland.Bei uns sind wenige,aber dafür exklusive
Gewässer der Sonderklasse im Besitz der Bundesforste,wie z.B.die Salza,die Traun zwischen Ischl und Hallstättersee und ähnliche.Die Tageslizenzen kosten dort soviel,wie unsere Jahreslizenzen.Und damit die BF weniger Arbeit damit haben,ist es Ihnen noch lieber,wenn sie solche Gewässer verpachten können.Damit hat ein normal Sterblicher Staatsbürger keine Chance,je einmal in einem Gewässer der Sonderklasse
fischen zu können.Bestes Beispiel ist die Ager im Bereich Vöcklabruck bis Attnang.
Zu einer Zeit,als von der Zellwolle Lenzing und von Hatschek,um nur die größten 
Industriebetriebe zu nennen,die ihre Abwässer in die Ager leiten,noch keine oder 
keine effizienten Kläranlagen hatten,schwammen Zelluloseabfälle und alle möglichen Farben,die erstaunlicherweise den Farben der Eternitdächer ähnlich sahen in der Ager der Donau entgegen.Damals kostete eine Jahreslizenz ATS 150,00=€ 10,90!!!!
Die selbe Strecke kostet heuer € 1000.00 mit extremen,fast schon perversen Beschränkungen und man darf im ganzen Jahr 10Stk Fische entnehmen!!Und der Andrang ist so stark,daß man unter Umständen einige Jahre Wartezeit akzeptieren muß!! Ich fürchte,daß es bei uns aufgrund der starken Nachfrage an J-Lizenzen auch bald mehrere sogenannte Angelseebetriebe geben wird,darunter fallen auch die im
Forellen-und Raubfischforum öfter angepriesenen Forellenpuffs.Wenn dann ein normal
Sterblicher fischen gehen und auch was fangen will,muß er wohl oder übel dorthin,weil er sich ein anderes Gewässer nicht mehr leisten kann.
Ich für meinen Teil weiß heute schon,was ich dann tue: Ich hör zu fischen aúf,obwohl ich mir das eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen kann.Wenn ich aber keine andere Alternative habe,träum ich lieber von vergangenen Zeiten!!:c#t


----------



## sebastian (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Wienerwaldsee bei uns sind so 3000 Schilling im Jahr und man wartet noch Jahre auf eine Karte wenn man keinen kennt.
Sind kaum Friedfische und nur kleine Zander und einige Hechte vorhand obwohl der See sicher 12 ha hat.
Das alles Beste ist man hat 10 Belugastöre eingesetzt obwohl man um das Geld zig Karpfen nachsetzen hätte können ...


----------



## Lenzibald (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Servus. Genau so blöd sinds bei uns auch schon überall setzens die Störe und dann werdens ganzjährig geschont. Super wozu geb ich einen Fisch rein den sowieso keiner mitnehmen darf. Aber dafür wird die Lizenez gleich teurer weil ja Störe drinnen sind.


----------



## michl (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Hi,
ich wohne direkt in Steyr und könnte mir ausssuchen, ob ich in der Steyr oder in der Enns fischen geh´. Hab aber nur 1 Jahreskarte für die Enns die ca.330EUR kostet (Revier ca.30km lang). Die Steyr ist ein Traumgewässer aber 1 Tageskarte kostet geradeaus 100EUR! Aber ich bin mit der Enns auch total glücklich und darf mich nicht beklagen.
Lg michl


----------



## fisher_chris (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Hallo,
die Jahreslizenz der unteren Traun (Lambach) ist heuer auch um 20€ auf 350€ gestiegen. Und da bsitzen die Lausbubem vom Stift auch noch die Frechheit ab dem 1. Mai schon Tageskarten zu vergeben. Ich muß ehrlich sagen um das Geld fahr ich heuer lieber 14 tage nach Schweden. Außerdem wird man momentan bei den Stiftsgewässern übertrieben kontrolliert. Ich war am 1. Mai heuer nur als Zuseher dabei, und da haben die 3 Kontrolleure einen Angler doch glatt in einer 1/4 Stunde 3x kontrolliert!


----------



## gismowolf (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Servus fisher chris!
Ich fische in den Stiftsgewässern schon seit über35 Jahren.Im Grunde genommen müssen wir froh sein,daß die Forstverwaltung im Stift diese Gewässer noch selbst bewirtschaftet und wir als "Normalbürger"dort Jahres-u.Tageslizenzen erhalten können!In den letzten 10-15 Jahren,war es ganz knapp daran,daß diese Gewässer nicht an 
Privatpersonen verpachtet wurden.Da könnten wir dann denen beim Fischen zusehen!!:e Mir ist zwar der Preis auch etwas zu hoch,aber wo ????? sollten wir hier aus der Gegend denn sonst fischen? Warum fischt Du nicht in der Traun in Wels oder Marchtrenk? ;+ 
Zu den Kontrolleuren: Ich wurde heuer zum 1. und bis jetzt einzigen Mal am 14.05.04 kontrolliert.
Unbekannte Lizenznehmer werden in der Regel von jedem 
vereidigtem Kontrollorgan kontrolliert.Da kann es schon vorkommen,daß von den 10-12 Aufsichtsorganen alle 5 Minuten ein anderer kommt.Außerdem möchten die auch neue Lizenznehmer kennenlernen!Mir hat einer nach 2 Jahren gesagt,daß er mich mit dem Fernglas über 2 Stunden lang beobachtet hat,damit er weiß,wie ich mich am Wasser verhalte!und einer von den Aufsehern stand 20 Minuten hinter mir und 
dann erklärte er mir,daß ich mit verbotenen Fliegen fische!!
Daraufhin drückte ich ihm eine Goldkopfnymphe in die Hand und sagte ihm,er soll seinen Chef,den Förster fragen,ob man damit fischen darf!Da nahm er die Brille heraus,besah sich die Fliege
und entschuldigte sich,er habe geglaubt,daß ich mit Jignymphen fische!!Seit damals war er immer sehr freundlich!
Wohin willst Du um 350 € 14 Tage nach Schweden fischen fahren?Da wirst Du noch den Sparefroh mitnehmen müssen!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## fisher_chris (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Hallo Gismowolf,

für 350,- € fahr ich im Juli nach Ludvika. Darin ist das Benzingeld enthalten (90€), die Fähre von Rostock nach Trelleborg inc. Kabine (105€) und 2 Wochen Haus mit Angellizenz und Motorboot(145€). Dazu kommt nur noch Essen und Trinken, aber das muß ich ja zu Hause auch. Wir waren letztes Jahr schon dort und und die 350€ sind realistisch. Dort kann ich meine Fische fangen wie und wann ich will. 

Preise / Person bei 4 Personen.

Übrigens wenn mich jemand 2 Stunden mit dem Fernglas beobachtet frang ich mich  ob derjenige irgend ein sehlisches Problem hat. 

Schöne Grüße

PS.: Mit dem Welser-Wasser hast du recht, dort stimmt das Preis/leistungs verhältnis noch


----------



## gismowolf (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Hi fisher chris!
Zu den Preisen in Deinem Feriendomizil kann ich Dir nur gratulieren!Wir fahren jährlich 1x mit dem Bus nach Norwegen.
Im Preis von knapp € 1000,- ist die Fahrt,die Wohnung im 
Blockhaus,das Motorboot und die Kosten für die Fähren für 10
Tage Gesamtreisedauer enthalten.
Fischt Du dort im Meer oder in einem Fluß?Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir dazu tolles Wetter und eine krumme Angelrute!
Der Beobachter hat zu einem Fischerkollegen noch gesagt,daß
ich irgendwie gestört sein muß,weil ich in den 2 Stunden alle
23 Forellen,die ich gefangen hab,wieder zurückgesetzt hab.Na ja,die waren mir einfach noch zu klein!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## fisher_chris (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Hallo Gismo,

unser Haus in Schweden liegt an einem 12 km langen See, in  der Angellizenz sind auch ca. 100 anliegende Gewässer enthalten.

Da ich gerade von den Alandinseln zurückgekommen bin (nach 32 Stunden Busfahrt!!!!)
hab ich mir folgendes überlegt:

Der Flug von München nach Stockholm kostet 220.-€, die Fähre von Stockhom nach Mariehamn kostet 11.-€, eine Spedition für 300 kg Gepäck kostet bei 4 Pers. 140.-€,
die Pauschalwoche im Angelcamp kostet 325.-€.
Incl. Taxi sollte so eine Flug-Reise nicht mehr als 800,-€ kosten.
Die Busreise hat 760,-€ gekostet.

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## KampfKater (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

hallo,

folgende beispiele(habs schon teilweise mit stockfisch in einem anderen thread ein bissl dikutiert:

donau A von wilhering bis linz, beide seiten.
10-tagekarte euro 80, eintragungspflicht(wer mal am abend schnell 2-3 stunden fischen will muß einen ganzen tag eintragen)
kein spinnfischen und auch keine raubfischentnahme(auch nicht wenn der zander oder hecht auf wurm beißt)
spinnfischen erst mit 20-tagekarte um euro 119(damit dürfen pro saison dann 3 raubfische entnommen werden)
auf beiden seiten fast keine möglichkeiten zu parken. auf der ottensheimer seite zusätzlich noch der bahndamm der großteils nicht zu überwinden ist.
dazu straßenlärm und die bahn.

Donau-Ottensheim II - ca. 2.000 m(regattastrecke)
20 tagekarte euro 88
spinnfischerlaubnis zusätzlich euro 77(damit dürfen pro saison dann glaub ich ebenfalls nur 3 raubfische entnommen werden)
keine zufahrtsmöglichkeit mit kfz
ruderer können manchmal gewaltig auf den geist gehn.

sagt mir jetzt mal bitte eure meinung zu solchen gewässern, vielleicht sehs ja nur ich falsch. :q (leider bleibt mir ja fast nichts anderes übrig, ausser ich fahr weiter weg mit dem auto).

gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Preise für Lizenzen*

Hi fisherchris!
Lage am See und zusätzliche(auch Fließgewässer?)Gewässer ist ok!Aber bei der großen Auswahl brauchst 
einen Guide,der Dir sagt,wo es am Besten zum Fischen ist.
Warst Du mit den Busfahrern "Sepp und Heli " auf den Alandinseln? Verstehen beide einiges vom Fischen#6,
sind aber eine Spur teurer.Z.B.war Flug nach Trondheim
ca.350 Euro teurer als Busfahrt!(Gesamtpreis € 1350,-)
Ich fliege heuer im Juni nach Hamn unterhalb von Bodö
inkl.Wohnung und Boot um € 1050,-!Der Vorteil beim
Flug ist folgender: Abflug um 7:00 in München mit
Chartermaschine und 40kg Freigepäck-Ankunft in Bodö
ca.11:00,Transver nach Hamn ca.1,5-2Std.Das heißt,daß wir ausgeruht um ca.16-17 Uhr am Abreisetag nach dem Auspacken und Fischerzeug in`s Boot einräumen die erste Ausfahrt zum Fischen starten können!!Um diese Jahreszeit ist es um die Sommersonnenwende 24 Std hell!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------

